#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Duvida onu fiberhome an5506-02

## Andregv

ola pessoal, estou com problemas no meu link dedicado, pois esta oscilando muito de 170mb de consumo cai para 50mb, 70mb, 90mb volta ao consumo total cai novamente, clientes reclamando muito,ligo na empresa eles falam que o problema e na minha rede interna, fiz alguns teste mas não consigo identificar o problema na minha rede (toda na fibra optica usando olts cianet) e no meu mikrotik rb 3011, estou com uma duvida em relação a onu fiberhome an5506-02, pois recebo meu link dedicado de 200mb através dela e atendo cerca de 250 clientes, minha pergunta se ela tem processamento para suporta todo este trafego?

----------


## mrrinternet

Estao entregando link dedicado por ONU?
Aqui onu e para cliente residencial e comercial, link dedicado e ponto a ponto

----------


## netuai

acho que um grande problema pode ser este, link dedicado de 200mb em onu nao é o correto.

----------


## thundernew

se a rede estiver bem estruturada em relação as perdas e tudo mais essa ONU em bridge tem que passar os 200M, so fazer um teste de estresse nesse link pra ver como fica.

----------

